# Peanut Butter Banana Bread



## Katherine (Aug 9, 2002)

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon


2 large ripe bananas, mashed (1 cup)
1 cup milk
3/4 cup chunky peanut butter
3 tablespoons cooking oil
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 6-ounce package milk chocolate pieces (1 cup)


In a large mixing bowl stir together first 6 ingredients. In another bowl combine the next 6 ingredients. Combine both bowls. Stir in chocolate. Pour batter into two greased 8x4x2-inch loaf pans.

Bake in a 350° oven for 50 to 55 minutes or till wooden toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in pans for 10 minutes. Remove from pans, cool thoroughly on a wire rack.

Topping: In a small saucepan melt 3 tablespoons chunky peanut butter and 2 tablespoons butter. Remove from heat; stir in 1 cup sifted powdered sugar and 1 teaspoon vanilla. Stir in 1 tablespoon milk. Add more milk, if necessary, till of spreading consistency. Makes about 1/2 cup. Top cooled loaves.


----------

